# Next V-cube?



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

I sent an email to Verdes about this but they have not responded yet 

anyway, what do you think their next Vcube will be? V4? Black V6? Black V7? V8? I saw on their models that are coming soon, there was a 6x6 that was rounded like the 7x7. So, what's your prediction?

P.S. - if there is already a thread on this, please direct me to it 

P.S.S. - As many others, I am most excited about the V4 =D


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't seen any threads on this. I can't remember where, but I remember hearing that a V-3 is in the works. I, for one, would like to see that.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> I haven't seen any threads on this. I can't remember where, but I remember hearing that a V-3 is in the works. I, for one, would like to see that.



Yeah a V3 would be pretty nice  Lets hope it's somehow adjustable like a DIY (if it isn't, that would be fine by me).


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2008)

i am much more excited for the V-4. hopefully it will combine the smoothness of an eastsheen with the flexibility of an old rubiks brand. i really like new eastsheens, but they only last me about 5-7 months before they start to suck. and i think the V-6b(pillowed) will pop a lot less than the current V-6s and will handle more like the v-7s do.

i am also very excited for the V-2, but i have a feeling that it is a long ways off. im not sure if the V-3 would be any better than other 3x3s out there right now, it would just be different. since 3x3 is a matter of preference i cant see the v-3 becoming the dominant cube like the v-5 has.

obviously black 6s and 7s would be easiest, since they already have the castin equipment worked out, they just have to use the other plastic.

edit: and this should probably be moved to the hardware area


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to see 11x11's, mostly because multi 11x11 BLD would be amazing to watch


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

Multi _what_ 11x11?


----------



## Crickets (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Vault I can't wait for the V-4 and V-6b. I'm not going to buy a V-6, just wait for a V-6b since it will probably be soooo much better.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Multi _what_ 11x11?



What ru talking about?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

That's what I'm asking you. What is multi 11x11? Surely you don't mean BLD.

EDIT: Didn't see that you edited your original post.
You're insane. 
Absolutely insane


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> That's what I'm asking you. What is multi 11x11? Surely you don't mean BLD.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't see that you edited your original post.
> You're insane.
> Absolutely insane



dude, it says BLD, not just multi 11x11, because that would make no sense at all


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i am also very excited for the V-2, but i have a feeling that it is a long ways off. im not sure if the V-3 would be any better than other 3x3s out there right now, it would just be different. since 3x3 is a matter of preference i cant see the v-3 becoming the dominant cube like the v-5 has.



if the v-2 and v-3 came out, the world will explode from the supersonic sounds that these will make, that is, if they work better than the cubes we have now


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 29, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > i am also very excited for the V-2, but i have a feeling that it is a long ways off. im not sure if the V-3 would be any better than other 3x3s out there right now, it would just be different. since 3x3 is a matter of preference i cant see the v-3 becoming the dominant cube like the v-5 has.
> ...



I agree, I saw their patent and these may actually live up to the "no pops" standard of v-cubes because they're much smaller and the core looks like it may function well under stress. If you do a google patent search for cubic logic toy, I believe you can see the patent for yourselves


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm asking you. What is multi 11x11? Surely you don't mean BLD.
> ...


Right. I missed that. Now I see you meant multiBLD, and that's why I say you're absolutely insane.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


oh lol I missed your edit too  freaky coincidence


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to see V4, it's the only big cube that I can actually speed solve and BLD it would not be very hard.
Of course, V8 would be nice to play chess on. (I'll find a way to get some sticky or perhaps magnetic pieces/ stickers.)
Other sizes aren't so interesting for me. V3 seems pointless, there's no way that it would be faster than current speedcubes.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 29, 2008)

A V3 would be pointless because DIY's already are good.

I'm already satisfied with an ES 2x2.

I'd like to see: V4, V6b.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

DIYs are good, but what if a V-3 is as good or better than a DIY, and is unpoppable?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I would like to see V4, it's the only big cube that I can actually speed solve and BLD it would not be very hard.
> Of course, V8 would be nice to play chess on. (I'll find a way to get some sticky or perhaps magnetic pieces/ stickers.)
> Other sizes aren't so interesting for me. V3 seems pointless, there's no way that it would be faster than current speedcubes.



I agree v4 would be nice. and v8 would also be nice to play chess on

and yeah 3x3 is all up to personal preference so i do agree that v3 is pointless TO AN EXTENT. There could be some changes in design that some puzzle shops *cough* cube4you *cough* hasn't tried yet that could revolutionize the 3x3 world. The speedsolving community will just have to wait and find out.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> DIYs are good, but what if a V-3 is as good or better than a DIY, and is unpoppable?



Fine, I' like to see a V3, too.  The V3 being un-popable seems nice.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> DIYs are good, but what if a V-3 is as good or better than a DIY, and is unpoppable?



Impossible. I like my A/C combo, it is faster than any other DIY I tried and do not really pop much for me.

Actually, a V2 wouldn't be bad. I don't like ES2, and I'm too lazy to mod a 3x3 DIY into a 2x2.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

Impossible? Says who, and why?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just skeptical. Also, many current cubes are already very nice. I can't think of any features to improve upon.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I'm just skeptical. Also, many current cubes are already very nice. I can't think of any features to improve upon.



personal preference. if v3 comes out, some people will hate it some will love it. Its just like the Rubik's.com DIY.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 29, 2008)

it's just like all cubes I think...
I would like a V6b that I would get, also a V4 would be nice because for terms of time, I like doing that more than I would a V8


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that V3's will/should come out next...

Decent price to buy in bulk(I'm guessing 12 to start)
Main event-alot will be bought, so alot of profit will be made

3x3's have always just seemed the 'perfect' size..at least for me


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 29, 2008)

probably a v6 and v7


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 29, 2008)

I_love_cubes said:


> probably a v6 and v7


What do you mean by that? V6 and V7 already exist.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Sorry I took so long to see this and respond to it. But of course I must respond. I promise I will wait until I have a successful 11x11x11 single BLD solve before I start trying 11x11x11 multiBLD. But if they ever come out with an 11x11x11, and I ever get a successful 11x11x11 BLD solve, and I can afford to buy 2 11x11x11's, I promise I will try an 11x11x11 multiBLD at least once. That's a bunch of if's, though.

Does that make me insane?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Does that make me insane?



you almost do 2 multiBLD on a 7x7, in my book's that makes you insanely cool. YOUR AWESOME


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

unpoppable 3x3...

this should show how unpoppable it could be...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry I took so long to see this and respond to it. But of course I must respond. I promise I will wait until I have a successful 11x11x11 single BLD solve before I start trying 11x11x11 multiBLD. But if they ever come out with an 11x11x11, and I ever get a successful 11x11x11 BLD solve, and I can afford to buy 2 11x11x11's, I promise I will try an 11x11x11 multiBLD at least once. That's a bunch of if's, though.
> 
> Does that make me insane?




Mike, if they ever release a V11 (however unlikely), I will gladly chip in to buy you a second one for multiBLD..


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd rather see the V-4.
I don't the the 6b will be as different as everyone thinks.


But, the black V-7 would be cool. It looks great. I got to solve Frank's. It's awesome.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mike, if they ever release a V11 (however unlikely), I will gladly chip in to buy you a second one for multiBLD..



Maybe Mike could be the one person insane enough to convince Mr Verdes to make two (or more ) V11 prototypes so that he could multiBLD them  And I think this is very very likely to happen.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

It's interesting how we're talking about revolutionizing the cubing world  I wonder if the British cubers will have the Revolutionary Cube War with America 

P.S. - Go Democracy!

P.S.S - There are only about 7 people on the entire planet even WILLING to multibld 2+ 11x11s *points at Rowe, Ryosuke, Mike, Tim, Dennis, Eric, and Chris*...and all of them would even be happy to <()> crazyass people (pardon the language)

P.S.S.S. - If you look at my avatar it says "What would you attempt if you knew you could not fail?" - I would do an 11x11 BLD in 3.58 seconds  .01 memo


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

2 V11s. Are we looking at 6 hours here? (maybe just 3 if you're Rowe or Ryosuke Mondo or Ville or Chris?)

Edit: I did a very crude estimation: 80 center pieces excluding the "unmovable" center pieces + 96 edges + 8 corners = a maximum of 596 cubies to memorize (assuming no fixed buffer). Now I'm assuming 10 seconds to memorize a cubie, including all the time used for memory reinforcement after the first run, is this a little too pessimistic? That's 596*2*10 = 11920 seconds = 3 hours 20 minutes for memorization alone. And by the unwritten law that memorization time roughly equals execution time, we're looking at 7 hours, together with recall delays. How's my estimation?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> 2 V11s. Are we looking at 6 hours here? (maybe just 3 if you're Rowe or Ryosuke Mondo or Ville or Chris?)
> 
> Edit: I did a very crude estimation: 80 center pieces excluding the "unmovable" center pieces + 96 edges + 8 corners = a maximum of 596 cubies to memorize (assuming no fixed buffer). Now I'm assuming 10 seconds to memorize a cubie, including all the time used for memory reinforcement after the first run, is this a little too pessimistic? That's 11920 seconds = 3 hours 20 minutes for memorization alone. And by the unwritten law that memorization time roughly equals execution time, we're looking at 7 hours, together with recall delays. How's my estimation?



Let me see how I do with it. I need 5 rooms for a 7x7x7.

2 more sets of edges. That's 1 more room. 6 so far.
2 more sets each of + centers and X centers. That's 2 more rooms. Up to 8.
Now the bad part - 10 more sets of obliques. That's 5 more rooms.

13 rooms. That shouldn't take much more than an hour past a 2-cube 7x7x7 multi-BLD. For the first 11x11x11. So that's 4 hours or so. For a multi, I think I'm thinking more like 10 hours at best for me. Have I miscalculated somewhere?

Rafal Guzewicz has typically run half my time on most of these sorts of things, so maybe he could do it in 5 hours. I'm guessing he's as good as anybody in the world at this, and he's really pulled off a 5x5x5 multiBLD, if I recall correctly. So that's probably the best it'll get.

I'm hoping if I can get faster at 7x7x7 before then, it'll be a much more reasonable 8 hours or so for me.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 29, 2008)

I would be more than happy to watch for those 8 hours.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 29, 2008)

I wont buy anything larger than 7x7x7, the only other V-cube i'd like to see is a 2x2x2. there really isn't a large competition for 2x2x2s, and i'm tired of ESs


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It's interesting how we're talking about revolutionizing the cubing world  I wonder if the British cubers will have the Revolutionary Cube War with America
> 
> *P.S.* - Go Democracy!
> 
> ...



i know this is off topic but i cannot stand it any longer.

i am guessing you have no idea what PS stands for. it stands for "Post Script." which means the thing that comes after your script(what youve written). so the thing that would come after your "post script" would be a "post post script" not "post script script". see where im going with this?

i wouldnt have said anything but youve done it in a few other threads, and i figured that if you were oging to make a habit out of it then you should be correct.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 29, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting how we're talking about revolutionizing the cubing world  I wonder if the British cubers will have the Revolutionary Cube War with America
> ...



It stands for post skriptum 
After all I would really like to see a 11x11 monster cube, it would just frighten some people to see it scrambled I think...




Hadley4000 said:


> I don't the the 6b will be as different as everyone thinks.


It would I think, the 7x7 is very stable too in it's pillowed shape and the pieces can be locked in each other differently I think.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 29, 2008)

I DO NOT want to see a v-4: i just ordered an eastsheen! (same thing with 2x2)
I would really love to see v-8 xD


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd say V-6b because this one just explodes.


----------



## shelley (Sep 29, 2008)

If a V-4 turns out to be better than what's currently available (Eastsheens start out nice but die in months, and the retooled Rubik's 4x4s are just bad) I'd like to see that.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

I want V-2 and V-4.

Only if they were better.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 30, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I_love_cubes said:
> 
> 
> > probably a v6 and v7
> ...



I meant a black v-6 and v-7


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I would really love to see v-8 xD



look in a sports car


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

I want this cube: http://www.v8juice.com/


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I want this cube: http://www.v8juice.com/



Maybe if you *turn* the *cap* off, it's juice *(pieces)* *pop* out?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 30, 2008)

lol It's not even a cube!! 


EDIT: Do you get a shipping confirmation e-mail from Verdes Innov. when your order ships?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I want this cube: http://www.v8juice.com/



meh. I get one of those weekly. they get bad too quickly so weekly purchases isn't that bad.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

should i get the v-cubes or stuff like megaminxes and square-1s ect for a christmas/birthday present. im leaning towards the v-cubes because i can gradually get the other puzzles with my own money/ other money i might get for christmas/birthday from relo's


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> lol It's not even a cube!!


Didn't stop pjk from trying to OH a Red Bull can.
>.>

Anyway, after playing with my ES 2x2...I'm sorely missing a high quality 2x2. I think I'd rather see that than a 3x3. There's really no competition for ES with 2x2s, maybe this would prompt them to improve their designs even if the V2 isn't better than an ES.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> lol It's not even a cube!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Do you get a shipping confirmation e-mail from Verdes Innov. when your order ships?



no, but you get an email from UPS when it ships. heres how my schedule went:

Sept 19th: processed
Sept 23rd: recieved by UPS, this is when UPS notified me
Sept 24th: left Greece
Sept 25th: left Denmark
Sept 27th: Arrived in Philadelphia
Sept 29th: Arrived at my dorm(in philly)

28th was a sunday, otherwise it wouldve arrived then.

pretty quick in my opinion


----------



## mbrart (Sep 12, 2009)

I think I'm the most excited about the V3 and V4. I'm satisfied with my Eastsheen 2 and my Rubik's 3 is good enough. But I'm definitely going to wait to get a 6 until the 6b comes out. Unless of course, I can't resist. ;D


----------



## LNZ (Sep 12, 2009)

I own two V-Cube products. And I'm singed up for the email newsletter from them too. They have not sent me a email newsletter yet.


----------



## mrCage (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi 

I really hope that their "next" v-cube would be a clickless v-6. With all the 4 modifications pre-implemented. And of course i hope that ANY future v-cube would have eliminated the clicking bahaviour. Let clicking be a thing of the past!!! A real plague to be honest It slows down breaking in and solving in general. Let's face it. These cubes are for speedcubers and not for the general public. Unless they get a wider distribution

Per


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope they release the V6 first which is modded and does not suffer from any of the disadvantages. 

Also a V2 would be nice, one that can cut corners, like this 






No need for a V4 as the QJ brand rocks.

Also hope they at least release V8 and V9 by the end of the year


----------



## LNZ (Sep 15, 2009)

Have you tried using a QJ 4x4 in 2x2 surrogate mode? If you do, you'll get a really huge 2x2 that can cut corners really well. 

And it makes the QJ 4x4 even extra value to buy too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Also a V2 would be nice, one that can cut corners, like this



I think the spring mod is good enough.


----------

